# Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (same as in the commercials)...



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got back from the first short trip (about 20 miles) towing our 2004 22' Airstream International CCD (same as in the VW commercials and the same trailer that got VW "in trouble"...) with my V8 w/air suspension. I configured the rig with a weight distribution hitch (no sway control this trip) using a very light setting, just so I could feel the real suspension. The trailer is #4100 dry. I was at about #600 hitch weight. 
Towed like a dream; no porpoising, no swaying on lane changes, stopped on a dime, accelerated into steep hills at 70MPH. The transmission was smooth and responsive. The motor was very amply powered. I'm at 7,400 feet. We climbed a 6% grade - no problems. It is all we could ask for in a very comfortable tow vehicle. 
X


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (same as in the commercials)... (Xrayo)*

Weren't you going to try it without the WD hitch too?


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (spockcat)*

Yep, all in good time, my friend, all in good time...








X


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (Xrayo)*

got a pic, love seeing trailer, tow vehicle packages


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (GTI2lo)*

Sorry, no pics yet!
I just got back from a trip to Albuquerque to have my trailer serviced. Averaged over 12.5 MPG pulling my 2004 Airstream (22', #4000 dry, #600 hitch weight). Gosh, still no porpoising, swaying, bucking, are lurching. Handles like a dream. Strong side winds too. Does not lose speed going up hills... Just totally pleased and thought I had to share with you folks.








X


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Towed a 22' Airstream International CCD (Xrayo)*

I'm looking hard at the 28' CCD International. Can't seem to find one to look at. You probably think it is to long.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Randemar,
You're a braver soul than me! A friend of mine is taking delivery of his 25' CCD about now (towing with a V8 Touareg). I'll get him to post some feedback. I think he was going with the Hensley but might have opted for the EAZ-Lift, like mine. He gets it tomorrow (Friday the 14th of May).
CCD's are hard to get. I ordered mine from a dealer in California and had it delivered to Santa Fe ($650). But, I saved enough to more than pay for the delivery, options, sales tax, license, insurance, and gizmos by doing it. In fact, I'm still about $6,000 under MSRP including all those expenses... Food for thought as you look around.
Best regards,
X

_Modified by Xrayo at 10:49 PM 5-13-2004_

_Modified by Xrayo at 11:05 PM 5-13-2004_


_Modified by Xrayo at 12:46 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

I need it to be big enough for extended stays. Andy Thomson of Ca-Am-RV in Ontario, Canada wants to sell me the 31' Classic for the Touareg with a Hensley hitch!
Sounda like you got an unbelievable deal. At about a $40,000 MSRP, you must have gotten between 20 and 25% off. From which dealer in California did you purchase?


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (randemar)*

Actually, our "sticker" was much higher because it included the entertainment package (flat screen, surround sound, DVD, 12 disk CD changer, etc.), all-around awning package, and dual Fantastic Fans (in addition to the usual options like rock guards and such) - we got every option offered.
Call Fred at California RV at 909/434-2522. Once a trailer hits the dealer's lot, though, the price skyrockets since they have to pay "flooring" costs. You have to purchase one that is already ordered by the dealer (saves time - or you can place a new order) and they can make changes to the order while it is in process to reflect your personal desires. Doing that can save you 20%.
We had ours delivered to Santa Fe and there were no glitches. Fred seems like a great guy and handled every detail. His delivery company was the best.
Best regards,
X


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

I'm about to tow 5700 lbs of race car and trailer for a total of 30 hours over the next two weeks. I hope my steel suspension can handle it.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

What's your tongue weight and trailer length?
X


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

Thx for sharing your info on the Airstream. I don't mind the length of the 28' model using the hensley hitch. I am concerned about the tongue weight. I have not seen a CCD International model yet, but they look very cool in the pictures. My wife is concerned the CCD International wont be as comfortable as the Classic. Did you do much shopping around? How did you find California RV? Do you have a local dealer that would not be competative? If I could get a 20% discount it would make it much easier to afford the Airstream. I've also been looking at high line trailers such as the Sunny Brook Titan and the Alpenlite Aspen. Both are half the price and have a slide! I'm very conflicted. 


_Modified by randemar at 7:02 PM 5-13-2004_


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (randemar)*

Randemar,
I've followed your posts on the RV forum... Good job!
I shopped every dealer in Texas, Colorado, NM, Arizona, Utah, Nevada, and California for the best deal. I found CA RV as a result. We decided on the 22' CCD after owning a vintage model ('67 Airstream Caravel) that was an easy tow but hard to live with - not very reliable in many aspects even though ours was fully restored... Towed it with a Land Rover and it was a struggle for it every time.
We bought the CCD because, frankly, we don't like the look of "trailers" where all the wallpaper, drapes, cushions, and bedcovers match. And, carpet is for homes, not camping, IMHO. Most of that stuff is quite toxic too. You might pay twice as much for an Airstream. But, you get what you pay for... And, they tow real nice. We've already replaced the mattress with a fully organic, natural latex one that we had custom made to fit (www.lifekind.com out of Grass Valley, CA - it cost a fortune), added a water purification system, reupholstered the cushions, and added a few other things that we feel are essential elements. Why cut it short at this stage of the game?
Whatever you get, I'm sure you will enjoy it. I sure had a nice and relaxing tow today with my Treg. I'm sure you will too.
X


----------



## skdmarx (Jun 1, 2004)

*Towing a 1969 26 foot Boles Aero*

I just wanted to chime in here about towing. After months of reading this forum and researching everything, we went ahead and got a V8, with Air Suspension, PPS, etc. We bought it with towing in mind, and finally got a chance to try it out officially this last weekend.
We towed our 1969 26 foot Boles Aero trailer about 150 miles (each way) from Lake Tahoe to Columbia, CA. On the way down I used the WD bars, set very light, just to see how it felt compared to no WD, as I had tested around Lake Tahoe previously. Didn't feel any different, so the trip home I went without the bars and there was no noticable difference.
The trip to Columbia is a series a winding mountain highways, from 6,200 feet up to about 8,000 feet and down to about 2,400 feet. Lots up up and down hills, and the TREG did awesome. No complaints whatsoever. It hammered up hills way stronger than I had expected, I had to slow down in the slow lane to let other vehicles pass out of coutesy, but I was doing 60-70 mph up the hills most of the time anyway. I expected some porpoising above 60mph as I had read previously but didn't experience any. The speed limit with a trailer in California is 55mph, so realistically I shouldn't even be hitting 65-70 but the vehicle handles the trailer at those speeds no problem. On a level straight area I took it up to 80 for a few miles just to test it, and there was no difference. This was done with the WD bars on, on the way down, and again off on the the way home.
A couple really high wind spots I felt the trailer sway but no more than the 2003 Suburban we just got rid of, that had been our tow vehicle before. It ended up being a lemon and GM bought it back, which is how we ended up getting the TREG.
All I can say is that I am extremely happy with the vehicle for towing, and would recommend it to anyone towing a trailer. The Boles Aero is roughly 5,900 lbs. loaded, tongue weight about 600 lbs.
It is really fun to pull into campgrounds with our trailer and have everyone comment on how cool it is, etc. but this time we also got comments about the "little VW" towing it.
Any questions, let me know.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Towing a 1969 26 foot Boles Aero (skdmarx)*

Thanks for the report. Interesting how everyone with an air suspension car seems to have good luck towing. Seems to be better luck that those with springs.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Towing a 1969 26 foot Boles Aero (spockcat)*

The air suspension is the ticket for towing. Even with the ignition turned off, when I lower the trailer on to the hitch ball the rear of the Touareg sags under the weight for about 5 seconds then raises itself to level out. Pretty cool.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Towing a 1969 26 foot Boles Aero (skdmarx)*

We have towed our 20' Sunline (3500 dry/380 tongue) the last 2 weekends on round-trips of about 100 and 200 miles with our V-8 with air suspension. Have used Equalizer weight distributing hitch. The T-reg has far exceeded my towing expectations. It remains planted on road, accelerates well and has little to no sway. By far and away exceeds the Durango 5.9 we used to tow with.
Wanted to find out what transmission setting others have used. I tried standard mode and it worked great--had to kick accelerator down when going up most hills. Then tried shifting into tip when going up hills to shift down to lower gear. Am trying to figure which mode will cause least wear and tear on transmission.


----------

